# looking for 3 inch dove shells.



## mattech (Aug 6, 2012)

Only gun I have is a 935 mossberg, it only shoots 3 and 3.5 inch shells. Last year I tried to cycle high brass and heavy dove loads in the 2.75 shells. It worked for about three rounds and started jamming. Don't have the money to invest into a gun right now. Is there even an existance of a 3 inch dove shell? If so can someone direct me to them. Thanks


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2012)

IF you find them you will be the man on high flyin birds. post a pic of the damage


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sure dont want no 935 mossberg.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe I would have to sit that one out if I had to shoot 3" all day!!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 6, 2012)

Get yourself some high brass high velocity fiochi's 1 1/4 oz 2 3/4 shells. Cut you a plug to where you can only fit one in the mag one in the chamber. She'll cycle all day long. They are around 10 or 11$ a box I think. The burnt orange Fiochi shells. My buddy has to do this every dove opener with his.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2012)

fireman1501 said:


> Sure dont want no 935 mossberg.



It's a great turkey gun. I bought it strictly for turkey, but have recently gotten into dove hunting and trying to get by with what I have.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 7, 2012)

mattech said:


> It's a great turkey gun. I bought it strictly for turkey, but have recently gotten into dove hunting and trying to get by with what I have.




Listen to Scotty....I'm sure it will work out fine for you!!!....Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## mattech (Aug 7, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> Get yourself some high brass high velocity fiochi's 1 1/4 oz 2 3/4 shells. Cut you a plug to where you can only fit one in the mag one in the chamber. She'll cycle all day long. They are around 10 or 11$ a box I think. The burnt orange Fiochi shells. My buddy has to do this every dove opener with his.



Great thanks.


----------



## catdog15 (Aug 23, 2012)

*i just ordered 3 inch 7.5*

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/magnum-game-load-shotshells-m5075-gauge-1260-shot-rdbx-p-131253.html hope i can put this link here its 13 bucks a box i paid 58 bucks for 3 boxes shipped


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ I miss the days when I could go pick up my ammo from Able's. Just a 45 minute drive from where my parents live. Good people to buy from.


----------



## mattech (Aug 23, 2012)

catdog15 said:


> http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/magnum-game-load-shotshells-m5075-gauge-1260-shot-rdbx-p-131253.html hope i can put this link here its 13 bucks a box i paid 58 bucks for 3 boxes shipped



Awesome,thanks I've been on a quest for these for three years.


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 25, 2012)

God what a Teal and Wood duck load. If only it were legal.


----------

